# Зачем учить игре на аккордеоне маленьких детей?



## Alexei (7 Дек 2019)

Если учиться на баяне (особенно выборном) то ещё есть какие-то преимущества благодаря удачному расположению кнопок в правом полукорпусе. Хотя известный баянист Павел Александрович Гвоздев получил профессиональное музыкальное образование как пианист и только потом посвятил себя баяну. Другой известный баянист Анатолий Андреевич Шалаев серьезно занимался на фортепиано в ЦМШ у А. Б. Гольденвейзера.

Известный аккордеонист Юрий Владимирович Шахнов получил музыкальное образование по классу фортепиано у Е. Н. Блуменфельда. Аккордеон освоил самостоятельно во время службы в армии из-за недоступности фортепиано.

Известный американский аккордеонист Мирон Флорен сам научился играть на аккордеоне не имея опыта игры на других музыкальных инструментах.

Вместо аккордеона (и наверно баяна) гораздо полезнее учиться на фортепиано. Любой пианист без особых усилий при желании быстро освоит аккордеон, а наоборот гораздо сложнее. Как сказал в шутку Д. Мацуев: "У каждого уважающего себя пианиста под роялем есть аккордеон."

Фортепиано обладает гораздо большим и более разнообразным репертуаром. Другие технические возможности фортепиано и педагогический репертуар накопленный столетиями позволяют обучать музыке на совершенно ином качественном уровне. 

Конечно, что-то используется из педагогического репертуара пианистов и для аккордеона (баяна), но о каком правильном, с точки зрения гармонии, голосоведении можно говорить когда используются готовые аккорды? Выборные инструменты решают проблему голосоведения и существенно расширяют возможности, но скованная ремнём левая рука существенно уступает правой. 

Можно заметить, что в ансамблях с другими инструментами у аккордеона (баяна) часто используется только правая клавиатура. И тут дело не только в том, что другие инструменты ансамбля имеют больше возможностей для более качественного аккомпанемента, но и в том, что готовые аккорды аккордеона могут "подпортить" звучание.

Остро стоит вопрос о недорогих, нетяжёлых качественных инструментах для начального обучения, которые к тому же нужно периодически менять по мере роста музыканта. Вес инструмента остаётся серьёзной проблемой и для взрослых музыкантов играющих стоя. И проблема веса инструмента только усугубляется с годами. И при всём прогрессе технологий пока не удаётся сделать хороший концертный инструмент лёгким.

Если вдруг дело дойдет до профессиональной музыкальной карьере аккордеониста (баяниста) то и в этом случае перспективы лучше у других инструментов. 

Недаром многие аккордеонисты (баянисты) предпочитают своих детей учить на фортепиано или другом более перспективном инструменте. Например, сын известного баяниста Липса Фридриха Робертовича -- пианист.


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Дек 2019)

Alexei написал(а):


> Если вдруг дело дойдет до профессиональной музыкальной карьере аккордеониста (баяниста) то и в этом случае перспективы лучше у других инструментов.


Перспективы чего, денег? Другие перспективы- никак?
Полагаю, что кроме считанных единиц "великих" исполнителей, остальные играют не для получения золотого унитаза и гражданства США. Я вот грешным делом ещё и гармонист. На форуме гармонистов ни одного нет "перспективного", но большинство счастливы).


----------



## mamamashi (7 Дек 2019)

я не музыкант, а просто мама, но вопрос зачем учить игре на аккордеоне маленьких детей для меня кажется странным. Да инструмент дорогой и тяжелый, но если есть желание - все решаемо. Можно подобрать не такой дорогой и не слишком тяжелый. Маленькие аккордеонисты- они такие классные когда маленькие, взрослые серьезные музыканты ведь тоже когда - то начинали свой музыкальный путь малышами...


----------



## mamamashi (7 Дек 2019)




----------



## kep (7 Дек 2019)

Просто напомню, что в "золотой век аккордеона" - в 40-50х в США было больше школ аккордеона, чем пианино. И обучение шло именно на аккордеоне.


----------



## Alexei (7 Дек 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Перспективы чего, денег? Другие перспективы- никак?


Речь идёт о профессиональных перспективах. Аккордеон не входит в состав симфонических оркестров, а в других оркестрах мест гораздо меньше чем, например, для скрипачей. А перспективы денег в музыке достаточно ограничены.


mamamashi написал(а):


> Маленькие аккордеонисты - они такие классные когда маленькие


Ну разве только для этого. Но при большом желании маленькие пианисты могут играть на аккордеоне как на втором музыкальном инструменте.


> взрослые серьезные музыканты ведь тоже когда - то начинали свой музыкальный путь малышами...


"серьезные музыканты" как правило не учились на аккордеоне как на основном инструменте. Или вовремя поменяли инструмент.


----------



## grigoriys (7 Дек 2019)

Alexei написал(а):


> "серьезные музыканты" как правило не учились на аккордеоне как на основном инструменте. Или вовремя поменяли инструмент.


Простите за любопытство, а чем определяется "серьезность музыканта"? Желательно в виде сравнительной таблицы или списком признаков, качеств, навыков...


----------



## vev (7 Дек 2019)

Alexei, 
к чему противопоставления? Да, ф-ношного репертуара больше и что? Уважающие себя музыканты, как правило, владеют несколькими инструментами. Аккордеонисты/баянисты, которые не могут на ф-но играть - скорее редкость. А вот пианистов, освоивших аккордеон/баян - в разы меньше


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (8 Дек 2019)

Вместо слова "аккордеон" можно подставить любое другое. Например, "Зачем учить игре на флейте (тромбоне, ударных, балалайке, домре и т.д.) маленьких детей?" 
Будет то же самое, те же перспективы и те же проблемы (и те же пути их решения).


----------



## Alexei (9 Дек 2019)

vev 
Речь идёт о получении качественного начального музыкального образования. И мои примеры не в пользу аккордеона как основного музыкального инструмента для обучения музыке. Если родителям нравится, чтобы дети играли на аккордеоне -- это их выбор, но при этом они должны понимать, что инструмент и репертуар ограничивают музыкальное развитие. Ситуация гораздо лучше в случае выборного баяна.

В советской системе музыкального образования фортепиано должны были изучать все. Поэтому все музыканты могут что-то изобразить на фортепиано. Но фортепиано требует больше времени и усилий для обучения. Поэтому пианисты часто быстро распознают "непианистов". 

Grigory Fainshtein
У каждого конкретного инструмента своя ситуация. Однако у меня не возникает вопросов почему детей учат на фортепиано или скрипке. Эти инструменты заслужили свою репутацию веками.


----------



## Саша Tkach (13 Дек 2019)

Alexei написал(а):


> vev
> Речь идёт о получении качественного начального музыкального образования. И мои примеры не в пользу аккордеона как основного музыкального инструмента для обучения музыке. Если родителям нравится, чтобы дети играли на аккордеоне -- это их выбор, но при этом они должны понимать, что инструмент и репертуар ограничивают музыкальное развитие. Ситуация гораздо лучше в случае выборного баяна.
> 
> В советской системе музыкального образования фортепиано должны были изучать все. Поэтому все музыканты могут что-то изобразить на фортепиано. Но фортепиано требует больше времени и усилий для обучения. Поэтому пианисты часто быстро распознают "непианистов".
> ...


Фортепиано крайне скучный и скупой инструмент,самому приходится играть на этом гробу с клавишами в институте,одно отвращение от этого поганого ящика с клавишами


----------



## acco (14 Дек 2019)

Саша Tkach, как там говорится... плохому танцору тапочки жмут.
Скучный и скупой инструмент, так как играть не умеете на нем


----------



## Саша Tkach (15 Дек 2019)

Vadims Karnickis написал(а):


> Саша Tkach, как там говорится... плохому танцору тапочки жмут.
> Скучный и скупой инструмент, так как играть не умеете на нем


Да я вообще если что играть не умею,с горем по полам обработку с двумя вариациями могу собрать по спец и все,так что я музыкант и исполнитель совсем плохой но рояль это поганый гроб с клавишами


----------



## vev (15 Дек 2019)

Саша Tkach, 
Предлагаю в этом месте поставить точку... Ваше мнение услышано... Лично я считаю ф-но замечательным инструментом, с огромными возможностями. Это, правда, не отменяет красоту и уникальность аккордеона, баяна и любого другого инструмента. Это как спор любителей Виндовз и Маководов. Конца и края ему не будет, стоит только начать...


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Дек 2019)

Я так понимаю, случилась сто пятая реинкарнация одного их гениев форума?
"Поганый гроб" мешает? Надо отойти от него метров на 100, и не приближаться... . Или пойти торговать морковью на рынке, тоже дело.
Ф-но изначально базовый инструмент ДМШ и всех остальных заведений. Если кто заканчивал вет. академию- там есть базовое животное "лошадь". Вы может потом лечить крокодилов и слонов, но в базе- лошадь, как основа знаний об организме в целом. Так и ф-но. Станете гением игры на шаманском бубне- слава во веки веков. Но без ф-но никак... .


----------



## Саша Tkach (16 Дек 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Я так понимаю, случилась сто пятая реинкарнация одного их гениев форума?
> "Поганый гроб" мешает? Надо отойти от него метров на 100, и не приближаться... . Или пойти торговать морковью на рынке, тоже дело.
> Ф-но изначально базовый инструмент ДМШ и всех остальных заведений. Если кто заканчивал вет. академию- там есть базовое животное "лошадь". Вы может потом лечить крокодилов и слонов, но в базе- лошадь, как основа знаний об организме в целом. Так и ф-но. Станете гением игры на шаманском бубне- слава во веки веков. Но без ф-но никак... .


Хорошо пойду куплю бубен и буду становится на нем гением


----------



## Slawa (9 Янв 2020)

А тема то интересная... Тут по-моему многое от родителей зависит. Что хотят родители. Если хотят дать классическое музыкальное образование, то правда лучше на фортепиано отдавать. А если так сказать приобщить к музыке, к искусству, культуре и т п, то можно на аккордеон или баян. Вот жаль, что на гармони диатонической сейчас почти нигде не учат. На ней играть еще легче, чем на баяне/аккордеоне. Дело еще в том, что заинтересовать ребенка игрой на аккордеоне/баяне легче, чем игрой на фортепиано. Аккордеон -- очень яркий, ярко звучащий инструмент. Да и репертуар можно для детей подобрать захватывающий: плясовые, виртуозные пьесы, песни наконец. Легче пустить пыль в глаза (точнее в уши) ребенку. Одурачить, так сказать, заманить ))) Этими приемами активно пользуются преподаватели во время набора детей в муз школы. А потом, конечно, начинается рутина. Надо осваивать теорию, сольфеджио. И вот тут то в преимуществе оказываются детки, которые ходят на фортепиано. Да и инструмент тяжелый им держать на себе не надо, не надо спину свою сутулить. Аккомпанемент с готовыми аккордами играть легче, конечно, чем на фортепиано в каждой пьесе абсолютно разный и неповторимый. На аккордеоне можно лихо играть плясовые, польки и т.п. Вообще сейчас идет офигенный ренессанс диатонической гармони. Я это вижу и в России, и в Европе, и в Америке. Народ устал от сложной музыки. Все хотят слышать что то весёлое, простое, чтоб ноги сами в пляс пошли (без бухла даже). Вижу на ютубе, как толпы народа окружают гармонистов по всему миру. Если играет хорошо (то есть весело или грустно, но страстно, чтоб продирало). Вот тут пианистам сложнее - найти свою публику. Пианисту надо концертый зал (рояль и т.д.), публику искушенную. Баянист и или гармонист может зажечь в любом месте, хоть на улице, хоть в кафе -- где угодно.


----------



## kep (9 Янв 2020)

Slawa написал(а):


> Народ устал от сложной музыки.


Похоже, именно это идет вразрез с российскими принципами академического обучения, даже в народной музыке


----------



## Tatiana Martos (8 Ноя 2021)

Забавно, а мне моя учительница по классу аккордеона говорила как раз обратное - "хороший аккордеонист всегда на фортепиано сыграет". Так и получилось. На пианино научилась играть сама. С автором статьи не согласна. Аккордеон гораздо более богатый по звуку и разнообразный инструмент, чем фортепиано. Что касается эстрадного репертуара, то на аккордеоне можно сыграть огромное количество уникальных каверов. Звучит интересно и необычно. Чего не скажешь о заезженном пианино, на котором играют все и удивить публику можно разве что импровизацией . Да, когда переходишь с аккордеона на пианино, левая рука отстает в технике от правой, что естественно. Но при переходе с пианино на аккордеон тоже миллион нюансов. Во-первых, на пианино клавиши шире, а на аккордеоне все ближе расположено, чтоб удобнее было брать аккорды. Особенно в инструментах, которые изготавливаются под джазовых исполнителей - там вообще все близко, углы клавиш закруглены для удобства исполнения джазовых ходов. Нужно время привыкнуть, вроде та же клавиатура, а ощущения совсем другие, и пальцы просто не попадают с ходу. Во-вторых, в репертуаре аккордеонистов очень много аккордов и они со временем берутся естественно и вслепую, ты как бы мыслишь аккордами уже, чувствуешь их. У пианистов такого навыка нет. В третьих - управление мехом - это целое искусство и отдельная техника. Идеально контролировать звук не так просто. Это тот момент, по которому сразу можно отличить выдающегося аккордеониста от начинающего ученика или самоучки. Неплавный или рвущийся местами звук, когда вдруг "не хватило дыхания". Четвертое - левая рука, басами можно делать очень интересные ритмические рисунки и басовые ходы, особенно для эстрадных произведений. Готовые аккорды упрощают жизнь, но совершенно необязательно ограничиваться банальным бас + аккорд. Ну и конечно же разнообразие регистров. В моем аккордеоне 8 регистров в басах и 13 в правой руке. Научиться их сочетать между собой - это освоить своего рода импровизацию. Порой совершенно неожиданно получается шедевр. Подводя итоги, если кто-то мне скажет, что он, играя на пианино, "держит под столом аккордеон" и в любой момент может на нем забожить, то этот человек просто ничего не знает об аккордеоне и о тех возможностях, которые открывает этот инструмент.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (3 Июл 2022)

Гармонисты, как правило, размножаются почкованием. То есть если в семье не играет никто, то ребёнка в музыкалку отдадут скорее всего на пианино или скрипочку. Большинство, кто не играет, считают, что играть на аккордеоне или баяне слишком сложно, так как кнопок много и их не видно  У меня отец играл. Самоучка, но весьма уверенно. На слух он почти любую песню мог подобрать очень быстро. Так что для меня вопрос выбора инструмента не стоял и по достижении роста, способного дёргать стеллу 3/4 сдали меня к народникам. Я к звукам аккордеона привык с пелёнок. Парадокс с том, что народ очень любит слушать гармонистов (общее понятие), но в музыкалке хронический недобор учеников по этим инструментам. В общем не модный наш инструмент нынче, но популярный, ибо "какая песня без баяна". У меня дочка просто кайфует, играя на аккордеоне. Пианино не даёт такого единения души и играемой музыки. Грубо говоря пианино музыкант слышит со стороны, а у нас играемая музыка звучит практически в голове, причём с хорошим стереоэффектом. Поэтому Шопена лучше играть на пианино, а Пиццигони на аккордеоне. У каждого инструмента свой репертуар и прелесть. Дочка на пианино начала играть раньше, но говорит, что на аккордеоне играть легче и кайфовее. Ибо он поёт, а пианино играет.  Да. И в музыкалке дочка ходит на вокал. ОКФ ей хватает, плюс аккордеону учу я. Подрастёт, сама выберет что ей интереснее.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (5 Июл 2022)

Alexei написал(а):


> Если вдруг дело дойдет до профессиональной музыкальной карьере аккордеониста (баяниста) то и в этом случае перспективы лучше у других инструментов.
> 
> Недаром многие аккордеонисты (баянисты) предпочитают своих детей учить на фортепиано или другом более перспективном инструменте. Например, сын известного баяниста Липса Фридриха Робертовича -- пианист.


Старый анекдот:
- Почему гармонисты зарабатывают больше пианистов?
- Потому что пианино в подземный переход не затащишь!

А профессиональные аккордеонисты и баянисты виртуозы весьма востребованы. Просто играть надо уметь. Ну естественно концертмейстеров в ДМШ больше пианистов, но не уверен, что это работа мечты о которой грезят, начиная обучение музыке. Карьерных высот достигают считанные единицы ибо пианистов в ДМШ начинает учится очень-очень много, поэтому конкуренция жестокая.

А сын известного аккордеониста Юрия Петровича Дранга...
Плох тот родитель, что не заразил своего ребёнка любовью к своему инструменту. 

А аккордеон (баян) такой же самодостаточный инструмент как и ф-но, на котором прекрасно играется сольно, аккомпанируя сам себе. Поэтому ренессанс интереса к аккордеону и баяну неизбежен, как крах капитализма! И некоторые признаки этого уже можно найти даже в поп-культуре.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (6 Июл 2022)

Наткнулся тут на интервью Ковтуна.



Не прибавить, не убавить к сказанному.


----------



## Алексей Юдин (7 Июл 2022)

Вставлю свои пять копеек. Ребенок должен сам проявить интерес к музыке и в частности к конкретному музыкальному инструменту. И тут вытекает, что насильно не возможно заставить полюбить музыку, и соответственно какой-то музыкальный инструмент. Примерно так как не возможно заставить сидеть (лежать) кошку (кота) в конкретном месте... Я вполне осознанно пошел учиться на народное отделение местной ДМШ по классу баяна, я с детства видел как папа мой на нем играл и самому очень хотелось. Благополучно закончил музыкалку, отучился на инженера - электронщика, в итоге на баяне играю для души + иногда в детском садике, лагерях, ремонтирую синтезаторы потому-что как это как раз по специальности... Еслиб меня заставили идти на любой другой музыкальный инструмент я бы точно не закончил муз. школу...


----------



## gerborisov (8 Июл 2022)

Всё индивидуально. В моей семье ни кто не играл, не пел, у многих нет слуха. Если бы мама меня не привела за ручку в муз. школу, я бы сам и не знал, что так можно  Без инициативы родителей тоже не обойтись. Про многие инструменты, взрослые не знают не то, что дети.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (8 Июл 2022)

Полюбасу лучше если кто-то из родителей играет. Я с отцом играл, сейчас дочка со мной играет. Веселуха. Дочка говорит, что если бы не наши занятия со свободным выбором того, что хочется поиграть, то от школьной обязаловки она бы соскочила. А так играем что услышим, вплоть до Майкла Джексона и Дзё Хисаиси. Отличный стимул играть и получать удовольствие самому. 
З. Ы. Смотрю любителей паяльника и гармоней довольно много.


----------



## Алексей Юдин (8 Июл 2022)

Одно другому не мешает..., даже порой дополняет )))


----------



## Sego (10 Июл 2022)

Тема напоминает вечное учительское "брюзжание" на тему "все пропало".
Во времена, когда работал в школе, проблему нехватки учеников решали просто, пару концертных "бригад" учителей и учеников и в августе - сентябре по всем близлежащим образовательным школам, где рассказывали и самое главное показывали. Соответсвенно приходило много новых учеников, и набирали столько, сколько было нужно. Потом естественный отсев (отбор), но те, кто оставался вполне себе успешно занимались и заканчивали школу. Года за три спокойно можно было сформировать стабильный класс, еще и очередь образовывалась...
Ну а дальше, сам процесс .... все от учителя, от мотивации учеников до собственно качественной педагогической работы. Ни кто ни чего на блюдечке не принесет и само собой не получится. Ни каких объективных причин выделять аккордеон-баян в отдельную от других музыкальных инструментов.+)


----------



## gerborisov (10 Июл 2022)

Брюзжания нет. Все эти заскоки по школам практикуются ежегодно. Есть беда с покупательной способностью родителей. "Овёс нынче - дорог." А без инструмента учёбы нет.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (10 Июл 2022)

Мне тоже кажется, что разный порог вхождения. Новые аккордеоны и баяны стоят как чугуниевый мост. Электронный делает только Роланд модель 10 летней давности и дорого даже за бэушный, ввиду редкости и малосерийности, относительно пианин. А слушать неумелую игру ребёнка не каждый родитель долго выдержит. С электропианинами гораздо проще. Даже новую купить можно себе позволить, не говоря уже о массе бэушек, на которых немного поучились и поставили пылиться в угол. Конечно бэушных аккордеонов и баянов много, но чтоб не купить совсем дрова надо быть в теме, а если покупать у "проверенных баянистов", с гарантией, ценник тоже приличный. Ну и ещё раз повторюсь, что многих пугает кажущаяся "сложность". Им непонятно как вообще можно на этом играть. Где какая нота на клавиатуре, не разберёшь, а левую так вообще не видно даже в принципе.  Так что секреты нашего стиля кун-фу в основном передаются только из поколения в поколение. Это мы с отцом давным давно...


----------



## gerborisov (10 Июл 2022)

+ ещё у нас инструмент по возрасту нужно менять. Это ваще не реально.


----------



## vev (10 Июл 2022)

Пианина тоже не вечная. Особенно, купленная на основании бюджета у соседей, и простоявшая 30 лет. Везде свои тонкости.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (10 Июл 2022)

Акустическая пианина да. Головняк. А электрическая весьма надёжна.


----------



## vev (10 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков,
Электрическая пианина начинает быть пианиной примерно от червонца килобаксов, а до этой поры просто груда белых и черных клавиш. Не, звуки то, похожие на пианинные, она издавать будет и дешевле, но тип клавиатуры просто не позволит использовать ее в обучении. В свое время провел не один час, выбирая цифровое ф-но, и знаю о чем говорю не понаслышке


----------



## olegoleg1974d (10 Июл 2022)

За две-три тысячи можно купить вполне достойную пианину.С достойной градуированной клавиатурой и приличными тембрами.А можно и дешевле,если с умом..


----------



## vev (10 Июл 2022)

olegoleg1974d,
Я периодически занимаюсь подбором и проверкой ф-но для своего приятеля - препода по классу ф-но. Чаще всего родителей ставит в тупик цена даже в 40тр. Все ориентируются на то что бесплатно самовывозом или тыщ пять. Убедить, что Это брать нельзя, практически невозможно. Поэтому 2-3 тыщи баксов не обсуждаются вааще никак. Лирика - наше фсе! И пофиг, что она не настраивается, не держит строй и имеет звук, как из бочки…


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (10 Июл 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Чаще всего родителей ставит в тупик цена даже в 40тр


Искусство требует жертв! В основном финансовых.  
Но примерно за 1000 американских рублей в Москве можно купить весьма пристойную бэушную электропианину из старших линеек производителя.
А вот с аккордеонами такое не прокатит. За 1000 едениц в забугорье можно купить или старый FR-7 (15 лет без Х) или малыша FR-1X посвежее. У нас гораздо дороже.


----------



## olegoleg1974d (10 Июл 2022)

vev написал(а):


> olegoleg1974d,
> Я периодически занимаюсь подбором и проверкой ф-но для своего приятеля - препода по классу ф-но. Чаще всего родителей ставит в тупик цена даже в 40тр. Все ориентируются на то что бесплатно самовывозом или тыщ пять. Убедить, что Это брать нельзя, практически невозможно. Поэтому 2-3 тыщи баксов не обсуждаются вааще никак. Лирика - наше фсе! И пофиг, что она не настраивается, не держит строй и имеет звук, как из бочки…


Я имел в виду пианину электрическую.А если речь идет о акустическом инструменте - согласен на 100%.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (10 Июл 2022)

Я дочке для начала купил самый дешевый старенький синтезатор CASIO на авите, за 3 тыщи рублей, слегка неисправный. Было ей лет 6 тогда. В общем первые навыки на нём наработаны. Убедившись, что ребёнку нравится играть музыку, пришлось усугублять музыкалкой, электропианиной и аккордеошкой. Так что проверить есть ли у ребёнка интерес к музыке типа пианино можно вообще за копейки. Шопена на дешёвом синтезаторе нормально не сбацать, но научиться попадать по клавишам вполне можно.
Вот запись как она играла в прошлом году. Разучивали мы с ней на каникулах недели три. Я типа вместо педагога, хотя я на пианине вообще ноль.  В музыкалке удивились осенью, кто её научил. 
Электропианина Роланд. Запись с линейного выхода. innocent 1710.wav

В общем желательно поддерживать в ребёнке практический интерес к музицированию и играть что хочется помимо обязаловки. Играть только по программе большинству скучно и многие бросают, не дойдя до стадии игры себе в удовольствие.


----------



## globus (11 Июл 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Это мы с отцом давным давно...


У Вас отец на Михаила Кокшенова похож))


----------



## Sego (16 Июл 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Брюзжания нет. Все эти заскоки по школам практикуются ежегодно. Есть беда с покупательной способностью родителей. "Овёс нынче - дорог." А без инструмента учёбы нет.



Есть б.у. инструменты, и всю жизнь были. Опять же, "смена по возрасту" - когда в школе работал, практиковал смену между учениками б.у. старшие продавали младшим, кто то школу закончил - продавали тем, кто учится, была целая "база")
Решаемо это все. Я работал в лихие 90=е, когда получку "товаром" выдавали, и решали каким то образом все эти вопросы...

Ну а про дешевые синтезаторы..., я вас умоляю, нормальное е-пиано начинается от полторы тысячи долларов, все что меньше - шлак, учить на этом нельзя...


----------



## gerborisov (16 Июл 2022)

Sego написал(а):


> Есть б.у. инструменты, и всю жизнь были. Опять же, "смена по возрасту" - когда в школе работал, практиковал смену между учениками б.у. старшие продавали младшим, кто то школу закончил - продавали тем, кто учится, была целая "база")
> Решаемо это все. Я работал в лихие 90=е, когда получку "товаром" выдавали, и решали каким то образом все эти вопросы...
> 
> Ну а про дешевые синтезаторы..., я вас умоляю, нормальное е-пиано начинается от полторы тысячи долларов, все что меньше - шлак, учить на этом нельзя...


б.у. бывает разное. Без исключения это то же, что и было в 90-х. Если нет подпитки новыми, этот рынок давно стал рынком рухляди. Цена ремонта превышает цену инструмента на порядок. Нет согласных с таким ценником.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (16 Июл 2022)

Мне купили Амигу 7/8 б.у в 1980 году. По нонешним временам вообще свежак, всего лет 6, хотя играли на ней много, судя по следам.  Так я на ней успешно допилил до завязывания с музыкальным образованием в 1985 году. Только сейчас голоса отлетать стали. А сейчас на вторичном рынке самые свежие из бюджетных немцев это примерно 1985 год. Им почти по 40 лет и старше. Как эксплуатировались и хранились неизвестно. Высока вероятность купить непонятно что. Особенно если родитель не понимает в этом ничего. А дешевый синтезатор годен просто понять ребёнку музыку надо или пусть лучше что-то другое попробует. В общем проблема инструментов есть. Маленькие половинки вообще почти на вес золота, ибо их очень мало. В Москве ещё можно нарыть что-то путное, ибо город большой и предложений много. А вот с периферии так просто пойти и купить инструмент для занятий не так просто. А дистанционно шанс покупки дров возрастает многократно.


----------

